# Mantua/Willard/Bear Lake (17th-18th)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mantua - Arrived at 2pm. Fishing was extremly slow for my twin on shore and by the time set up my toon the rain started. We waited it out for and hour and then got a call from a BFT'er that the trout were bitting on the west dike. My twin headed out there and caught 3 rainbow trout and lost 11 more rainbows. I headed out to the knoll and caught 1 minnow LMB and 2 yellow perch. My twin was using a Blue Fox Gold spinner in size #2 and a rainbow Kastmaster and I was using a "tube dude special" black sparkly jig. We left by 7pm to campout at Willard Bay.

Willard Bay - Arrived at camp by 8pm. We ate our fish and decided that our camp spot from Willow Campground was a great night shore fishing opprotunity. At 10pm I casted out a night bobber with a size #1 circle hook with a nightcrawler. I watched the bobber go down twice before I got my 1st ever wiper at 2am. It was only 7 inches long but a wiper nonetheless! My twin tried jigs and even a glow in the dark spinner with no luck.

Bear Lake - Woke up at 4:30am and hit the water with Live2Fish by 7am. I watched him pull out 6 Lake Trout (the biggest over 12 pounds) and I got my 1st ever Lake Trout (over 5 pounds and 24 inches long)! My twin lost a HUGE cutt. boatside when I tried to net it. I got the hook stuck in the net and the fish swam free from there. It was bigger than my lake trout. We were using 2 downriggers and various trolling gear. We left at 5pm as the wind kicked up some nasty waves. I need more experience with downriggers and with 2 riggers on the boat my twin and I had to trade off. One would catch up on some sleep or re-organize the tackle box while the other fished.

My twin's Mantua's Catch









Sunset at Willard Bay

















My 1st Wiper at 2am









My 1st Lake Trout at 24 inches and over 5 pounds

























Live2Fish's Big Macs!

























The lake trout of mine!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on the first mack. Nice job.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

2 new species nice!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice fish man....

Nice pictures, what type of Canon do you use?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

.45 said:


> Nice fish man....
> 
> Nice pictures, what type of Canon do you use?


Being the official photographer (aka shutter bug) of the group I figure that I can answer that question. I have 2 cameras that I use....the nice one is a Canon Rebel EOS however most of the pictures this time were taken with a Pentex W20. I can not take the Rebel out on the water due to the fact that it is not waterproof and that the swells of Bear Lake are famous for going over the bow of the ship. Luckily the Pentex is waterproof and fits easily in a pocket.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Tyedyetwin and Live2fish for hangin out at the Bear of Lakes with me. You forgot to mention that that massive Cutty broke my rod! It was just like that episode of River Monsters when Jeremy hooks into a huge fresh water stingray. I yelled fish on....the fish after a great fight popped out of the depths...then as the guys in the boat attempt to net the tired beast....BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!the rod snaps and the fish swims away  . The only thing that was different is the fact that I yelled *&@$ a little louder than Jeremy Wade did! Even if I catch a bigger cutt this year it will never compare to the one that got away. Go figure...I knew someone out of 3 of us was gonna loose a big one.....guess it was my turn. Still I had a good time watching my bros catch some big gunns. Looks like I am gonna have to invest in an ugly rod now.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nicely done guys!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats on the big mac! I hope to catch my first one this year. Im dissapointed on the wipers this year, it seems like all the big ones are gone.


----------

